# Noob To Planted Aquariums Here. Need A Bit Of Help



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can I just use 1 light? Meaning just one bulb, using the light fixtures for lighting the aquarium? I ask this because I see people here using multiple bulbs at a time? And these terms T5, T8 and special fixtures are kinda confusing. I am going for a low light, low tech setup so I can just have the light on a timer and thats basically all I would need to do and sit back without getting into all the Co2 and fertilizer stuff. I am looking to plant a 125 gallon tank that I will be picking up next week. I will have my pygo shoal in there. Any reccomendations on the equipment I need if the equipment I have right now aren't enough? Can I just use the gravel I have? and what plants would you guys recommend? Sorry for all the questions, I love the way the planted tanks look on here! Thanks!

PS I will post pics on here after I get the info from you guys


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi

On a 125g, you will need around 125 watts of light, generally speaking.

It depends on what fixture you have. T5 bulbs are intense lighting, down to T12's which are much dimmer of a bulb.
So T8's are brighter than the T12. -Hope that helped.

T5's are really what people are getting when it comes to lighting their planted aquariums these days, but T8's up to 150w or so over your 125g should do the trick if you want to go that route.
For low light, don't get the T5 HO, get the other one, it is dimmer than the HO one. 
Someone will be by to explain further, but that is my simple version.

As for substrate, it is always better to use a fine, planted aquarium substrate, but if you go with mosses, Bolbitis, Anubias, and ferns, they don't require planting in the substrate. They get tied to rocks and driftwood.

Only if you go with rooted plants, like swords and the like do you need a finer substrate.
Even then, you don't really 'need' it, but your results will be better in the long run.

Hope that helped


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

THanks for your response! Ok, so I have this bulb, http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Coral-Actinic-24-Inch/dp/B002DVRHGY it's supposed to be a T8 will it be ok to grow plants? The light fixture was taken from my previous 55 gal setup so I don't know the size.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Actinics are good for reefs, not planted FW tanks.

You will need a different bulb. 5500k-1000k range

Make sure you get those watts up there, at least close for best results, and a timer for your lights


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok so I need at least 150 watts over my 125 gal so I would need several bulbs(T8's) to meet that requirement right? or is there 1 bulb thats 150 watt I can get?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PsychoPygo85 said:


> Ok so I need at least 150 watts over my 125 gal so I would need several bulbs(T8's) to meet that requirement right? or is there 1 bulb thats 150 watt I can get?


if you are going with T8's, I would try 150w or around there, ya.

T5's, I'd go lower if I was doing lower light, maybe 125w, after asking some T5 owners--<me, I have PC's, they are outdated, but work good. I go over 1wpg with them for low-med light.

You have options


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you dippy for all your help so far! so whatever I get t5s, t8s, etc, just get them in the 125 watt range correct? and last question is, the flourite substrate is friggin expensive! I would need 12 bags for an 125 gallon tank! Is there any other alternative(cheaper)? I really want the black substrate. Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a few ways to go, but I get flourite, because piranhas can really kick up the substrate, yaknow?
Flourite is quite heavy. There are cheaper alternatives, but none that I found stay put like it.
Don't just go and get that light yet, do some more research, take your time, and it will pay off!
I can try to help, but Im working 50+ hrs this week, ill try and help but not sure how quick!

Hope that helps!!

Take your time, it will pay off, trust me!


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

ok so should I go with the flourite sand or gravel? I dont want my filter getting banged up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you just have to weigh your options. Find out gripes about each one, and make a choice. Take your time, seriously.
You can end up spending a lot of $$ and not be happy if you don't.
Google them


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great info dippy!! Dont wanna derail but how much lighting watts for a 55 planted tank


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

1W per gallon


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya 1wpg for low light, R1 is correct.

But that is assuming you just want to grow low light plants


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not really , i just want to grow amazonian plants or just make my tank look amazonian. My tank sits right in front of the window.. so it gets sunlight. Problem tho is winter is coming giving me no sunlight


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Depending on your fixture, you can go 1.5-2wpg 'in theory' without needing CO2, so that increases your plant options dramatically.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wpg? Sorry lol im soo new to plants lol


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

Watts per gallon. Check out the sticky for beginners


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> There is a few ways to go, but I get flourite, because piranhas can really kick up the substrate, yaknow?
> Flourite is quite heavy. There are cheaper alternatives, but none that I found stay put like it.
> Don't just go and get that light yet, do some more research, take your time, and it will pay off!
> I can try to help, but Im working 50+ hrs this week, ill try and help but not sure how quick!
> ...


I can stand by this post...

Do Take Your Time! Read, research, investigate, search other forums for ideas as well as LFS's.
If you can find a store that has good quality plants your set...there aren't many near me...I've traveled for them.

If I can find the site someone recommended to me from P-fury I'll post it. It had great lighting kits that you can put together.

Good luck friend.


----------

